# Bedding sticking to frog suggestions



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello everyone I had a quick question on what you guys might do. I have had my leucs for about 7 months and i had used strictly cocobedding with a bit of leaf litter over it. I didn't put the leaf litter in however until like month 4. So the problem is that bits of the bedding may get stuck to the frog and the side of the glass. So anygood ways to eliviate that? I was think maybe some gravel (a larger gravel) over the bedding. But what do you guys think?

thanks
brian


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

More leaf litter.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i second that.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

In addition to leaf litter, adding a lay of sphagnum moss on top the substrate will keep the dirt off the frogs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Eh, but the sphagnum (unless washed before hand) will have small bits that stick to the frog too (I use leaf litter to keep this from happening). Just add more leaf litter... a dusting of leaves isn't leaf litter! You want a nice thick carpet of it... there should be no way for the substrate to get onto the frogs if you've got sufficient leaf litter. Rinse down the tank walls and plants and what not to get the displaced substrate down back where it was supposed to be, and then add more leaf litter. Oak is particularly pliable (especially after being soaked) which makes it great for the bottom layer over the substrate where you need to make that nice flat layer. Magnolia can always be added over that to add more dimension and give the frogs a place to hang.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I sometimes put a scattering of small, smooth pea gravel (aquarium gravel) over the substrate in places I don't want leaf litter, just to weigh down the substrate a bit.


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for your advice guys i am going to adjust my tank a bit and see if i can reduce that stuff sticking!


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

in my experience, substrate stops sticking to the frogs after a while. I dont know why this is, perhaps the pieces that would stick (the drier pieces) eventually get wet and stay down on the substrate.


----------

